# VOR JFK night approach



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2005)

good music with the lights..

regards,

sunny91


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Ey Sunny, nice clip! Wehre did you get it from if i may ask? And its shooted from the cockpit isnt it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

Great clip Sunny! I grew up not to far from JFK so this one is near and dear to my heart!  

For those of you who fly (or are learning to fly, or fly sims) attached is the JFK VOR instrument approach procedure. Much of this document is self explanatory, but there are codes and legends that can be deciphered with instrument training procedures found on line.

VOR approaches are usually the easiest to fly, are not what you call a "Precision Approach" (like an ILS) and usually have high visibility and ceiling minimums. This one give you 2 miles and 800 feet for smaller aircraft.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply ,

http://www.pilotlist.org/dispo/appr3/jfk_long.mpg

i have found this entry in my download prog.
maybe this is a french site.
hope you will find what you want..
in the site www.pilotis.org you have a lot of things,.


sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Sunny!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.pilotlist.org/dispo/

a lot of things at this place..

sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2005)

VERY COOL SITE! (My French is limited, but I could make out most of it). The full IFR approaches are awesome! Those guys might be "pushing" it a bit. I'm posting them so everyone cold see how difficult an IFR approach could be under normal circumstances!


----------

